# Agricultural Jobs



## inhisservice (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi all! Is there agricultural jobs in Larnaca? Because there is 
Direct hiring 200farmers to Larnaca frm Phils. Just want to find out bec I am interested to work in Cyprus I finished Master. Of Science in Agricultural Education pls advise me thanjs and God bless!





Krisandemma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my wife and I are plucking up the courage to move sticks to Larnaca from Hastings in the UK. I am just wondering if anyone knows of any accountancy firms around the Larnaca area who may be recruiting?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I would have thought agricultural jobs are less likely. I have never seen jobs on farms advertised on the internet or in the Cyprus Mail. From what I can see around me I have the impression that farm owners are struggling to survive and a lot of adricultural land has been sold for development.


----------



## inhisservice (Jan 5, 2009)

*need some advice*

They post in this site<snip> urgent need of 200 farmers in Larnaca Cyprus agriculture grad is a plus just want to make it sure that I will not waste my time,effort and money to go to that agency to process the req. The employer is orthodoxo are u familiar of this pls advise me.God bless you!






TE=BabsM;95965]I would have thought agricultural jobs are less likely. I have never seen jobs on farms advertised on the internet or in the Cyprus Mail. From what I can see around me I have the impression that farm owners are struggling to survive and a lot of adricultural land has been sold for development.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I can't see why there should be a shortage of 200 farmers in the Larnaca area as its not that big. If there was a shortage it is government practice to employ locals first before giving visas to immigrants. I suggest you have a look for more info on the internet about the company that is advertising. It sounds odd to me


----------



## inhisservice (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi everyone! frm Philippines

Is anybody familiar Crown-Kins Int'l Services Agency? they ask me for 120,000 for placement fee to Cyprus, they need urgent 200 farmer, they ask me 60,000 pesos down payment and the rest when the visa arrive but i told them i need to think first. Please advice me i need your help, i am wondering too about the name of the employer ORTHODOXOU i searched they have no website i just want to confirm if that job offer listed in their site or even in their Country. From Expat forum in Cyprus they told me that its an odd they never heard about hiring farmer because the agricultural land was sold, don't know if it is true or not. What supposed to be the legal placement fee?

Thank you guys for your reply!















inhisservice said:


> They post in this site<snip> urgent need of 200 farmers in Larnaca Cyprus agriculture grad is a plus just want to make it sure that I will not waste my time,effort and money to go to that agency to process the req. The employer is orthodoxo are u familiar of this pls advise me.God bless you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am sorry to say that this sounds like a scam to me.
These people are just preying on people like yourself who want to make a better life for themselves. They will take your money and the money from many others and then dissappear.
Do not send them any money. If the jobs were really genuine and thefarmers were so desperate for workers they would not be asking you for money, thefarmers would be paying agencies to find them workers.

Veronica


----------

